# Trip up north this weekend - proper driving question



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

At that mileage you're free to drive as you would normally drive. 

I just wouldn't enter any NASCAR races until you've had your first oil change to full synthetic.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

80 MPH will be too fast to enjoy the scenery.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you gentlemen. And, the scenery will be on the 55mph back roads.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Like others have said, at 750 miles, it should be to the point that you drive as you normally would. At 80 your MPG is going to suffer but that is all.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The diesel revs so slowly that driving any speed that won't get you pulled over won't hurt it. Just don't rev it to the max in the lower gears.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Where all do you plan to go?


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

@ Aussie - I guess my main concern is using cruise. I probably won't be driving 80+mph. Haha

@ Sunline fan - my family has a place north of alpena


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Vary RPMs up and down a bit. Don't just sit on cruise at the same speed for the whole highway trip. Spend time keeping up with traffic, which, at least around here, tends to vary quite a bit. The other day I was doing 80 up the beltway and being passed like I was standing still.

Enjoy the scenery - ours are just starting to turn here in VA/MD. We've got a trip to the mountains planned in 2 weeks - hopefully we hit the peak this time. Missed it by a week both the past years - one too late, one too early.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Vary RPMs up and down a bit. Don't just sit on cruise at the same speed for the whole highway trip. Spend time keeping up with traffic, which, at least around here, tends to vary quite a bit. The other day I was doing 80 up the beltway and being passed like I was standing still.
> 
> Enjoy the scenery - ours are just starting to turn here in VA/MD. We've got a trip to the mountains planned in 2 weeks - hopefully we hit the peak this time. Missed it by a week both the past years - one too late, one too early.


so can I use the cruise control and just vary rpms? Setting it between 70-80 for the 150 miles of freeway? 

Sorry to hear you missed it both years. Here in Michigan we have a website that updates you on the percentage of color in different parts of the state. But, typically if we go by my wife's birthday, they're usually in full swing. (Her birthday is tomorrow)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Greygoose said:


> so can I use the cruise control and just vary rpms? Setting it between 70-80 for the 150 miles of freeway?
> 
> Sorry to hear you missed it both years. Here in Michigan we have a website that updates you on the percentage of color in different parts of the state. But, typically if we go by my wife's birthday, they're usually in full swing. (Her birthday is tomorrow)


Yeah, should be OK I suppose. You're past the first 500 mi, which is the most important break-in period for seating the rings. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday to the little woman!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I probably have a different perspective on driving for max MPG. I think cruise control is perfect for relatively level roads with very little hilly country. But, where there are hills up and down and you don't really care if you maintain a given MPH, don't use cruise. Cruise lets off the throttle completely when you run down hill slowing your speed without brakes to the max possible, then when the terrain turns up hill, slams the throttle to the max to maintain the speed you set it at. In my opinion, in hilly country don't use cruise. I think maintaining constant pressure on down hill slopes will probably exceed your desired speed but will give you increased rush up the next hill. Then as it rises up the next hill let it slow somewhat slower than your target speed with a light throttle application. I tested this theory on a Supercharged Buick Regal some years back and conclusively proved that I could beat cruise control MPG. I even found on that trip that placing the vent in cabin circulation only rather than taking outside air in, netted about a half MPG. I was able to coax the Buick to 33.6 MPG where cruise could only muster 29.8 or so. Try it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> I probably have a different perspective on driving for max MPG. I think cruise control is perfect for relatively level roads with very little hilly country. But, where there are hills up and down and you don't really care if you maintain a given MPH, don't use cruise. Cruise lets off the throttle completely when you run down hill slowing your speed without brakes to the max possible, then when the terrain turns up hill, slams the throttle to the max to maintain the speed you set it at. In my opinion, in hilly country don't use cruise. I think maintaining constant pressure on down hill slopes will probably exceed your desired speed but will give you increased rush up the next hill. Then as it rises up the next hill let it slow somewhat slower than your target speed with a light throttle application. I tested this theory on a Supercharged Buick Regal some years back and conclusively proved that I could beat cruise control MPG. I even found on that trip that placing the vent in cabin circulation only rather than taking outside air in, netted about a half MPG. I was able to coax the Buick to 33.6 MPG where cruise could only muster 29.8 or so. Try it.


You'd be surprised. Our Toyota works in exactly the way you describe, often downshifting from 6th-4th on a hill. I can't stand it. My 87 Buick and 98 Volvo did the same thing but without shifting.

On the other hand, the Cruze's cruise control is somewhat intelligent. It'll gain speed on the downhills (letting off the gas, yes), but AS SOON as that speed starts dropping (such as the valley in between), it gets back on the gas a little bit to help you hit your target speed on the way up without panicking and flooring itself.

Could it still be beat? Yes, but not as easily as other less-intelligent systems. And sometimes I just want to sit back and enjoy the scenery instead of worrying about my speed.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Say ya to da UP, eh? From a former Yooper.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Just drive it and enjoy it. Don't spend the whole trip worrying about varying your speed, it will be fine.


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Well. I averaged 46.5mpg over a mix of city traffic, 55mph back roads, and 70-80mph freeway. Along with some cool morning idling to take the chill off. I've had the car less than 2 weeks and have over 1500 miles on it already.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am from Michigan also! Will be getting a diesel cruze soon. Where are you from? I live in kalamazoo right now, originally from battle creek 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Greygoose (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome to the site! 

Im in New Baltimore (right off lake st. Clair)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> I probably have a different perspective on driving for max MPG. I think cruise control is perfect for relatively level roads with very little hilly country. But, where there are hills up and down and you don't really care if you maintain a given MPH, don't use cruise. Cruise lets off the throttle completely when you run down hill slowing your speed without brakes to the max possible, then when the terrain turns up hill, slams the throttle to the max to maintain the speed you set it at. In my opinion, in hilly country don't use cruise. I think maintaining constant pressure on down hill slopes will probably exceed your desired speed but will give you increased rush up the next hill. Then as it rises up the next hill let it slow somewhat slower than your target speed with a light throttle application. I tested this theory on a Supercharged Buick Regal some years back and conclusively proved that I could beat cruise control MPG. I even found on that trip that placing the vent in cabin circulation only rather than taking outside air in, netted about a half MPG. I was able to coax the Buick to 33.6 MPG where cruise could only muster 29.8 or so. Try it.


The cruise control in the Cruze is far smarter than older generations of cruise controls. I can set my ECO MT for 65 MPH on I-70 going through the Colorado mountains and it will get me darn near the flat ground theoretical max 48 MPG (MotorTrend Magazine testing). As jblackburn said the Cruze's cruise control has some look ahead intelligence built in. Yes, you might be able to beat it but not by nearly as much as with older systems that were purely reactive.


----------

